# Birthdays, testing and training



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Betty Jo and Jenny turned 2 on Monday. I can't believe that they are already grown ups.

Its been a very busy few days here running to vets and dog training. Jenny got her eyes cerfed on Tues. They were good. It was funny she had the vet and the vet assistant wrapped around her paw. One of the vet techs was even asking how much her pups will be. She got throughly spoiled. 

Tues night was the final day of advanced dog training. I'm going to miss the weekly lessons. I was proud of how well they did and its fun to have yet another diploma. Though I've got to say its a little scary how well Betty Jo and Jenny will go off with someone they don't know. They just love everyone. (part of the testing required that they be able to do this) My instructor spent half of the time last night after the test was passed recruiting me for the Barrie St. John's Ambulance therapy dog program. She thinks that both girls would be wonderful at it. She just loves their temperaments. It would be fun to work with her again and a great idea in general. She is the evaluator for the Barrie team. So I think in a little while I will get Betty Jo involved after she get certified for it of course but Marcia (my instructor) basically had her pass it last night so I'm happy about that too. I've got to get my police check done and a few things like that before we can get involved though. I want to get Jenny involved in it too but a bit later on as hopefully she will be bred this year. 

Today I spent a good portion of the day getting more testing done for Jenny. She had a thyroid blood draw, SA punch (ouch), patellas checked, heart checked and her hips ofaed. I got to see the hip xray which was really interesting. The vet said they looked good, nice and tight. Of course we have to wait to see the actual certificates but its sure nice to hear that everything went well and that everything looked good. She had them wrapped around her paws at this vet too. One of the techs was even taking pics of her. I'm really excited about this vets office as its filled with breeders and they are a big advocate for less is more when it comes to vaccinations and medication in general. They are really into titter testing etc and all attend Jean Dobson seminars when available and follow her protocols. So all things considered I think I found a new jewel of a vet.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Who are you going to breed her to?


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Who are you going to breed her to?


Assuming that the testing is all good (which I expect it will be) we'll be breeding Jenny to Cherie's lovely boy Flynn


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

No judgments..... just discussion.

Have you tested either Flynn or Jenny for DM? I notice that they both have the same DM carrier in their pedigrees. What are your thoughts about Highland Red Royal Regal? These puppies will have 4 crosses to him.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I would like to know also about Highland Red Royal Regal he is in a lot of "pet" breeders stock since he holds color and gives out a darking gene.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Parent of Addison's too ... :scared:

Dugan's dam is from a father daughter mating between him .. doubling up on an addisonian producer....

And this JD too ... :scared: :scared:
And Joiner's Quality doesn't have any testing.. I don't think :scared:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Roxy25 & Jak

I'm really glad that you are finding our breeding plans so exciting I know that I am. I did pm cbrand with all the information since she inquired but I'm happy to share my research with you. I really wish that i could attach my spread sheet on this however apparently I can't but here are the highlights. I would however be happy to send it to you if you would like to see it and would forward on your email addresses. 

First of all I should clarify the recorded case of addisons was the result of a breeding of Highlands Red Royal Regal to his daughter Elegant Miss Jana. The resulting addisons puppy was Elegant Commander and Chief. Who himself sired a litter with no reported cases of addisons in it. 

So far as I could see and I checked to his great grand kids, I only saw that one reported case of addisons. However he was a popular stud and had his first litter back in Nov. 5/98. In total he was bred 18 times and of that he was bred to Elegant Miss Jana 5 times. That pairing resulted in 325 offspring (including kids, grandkids and great grand kids). In total his kids, grandkids, and great grandkids resulted in 1358 pups. There are further generations of puppies, he appears 6 generations from Jenny in her pedigree as well, and I did not count through rest of the generations of poodles that were his offspring.

It is important to note that Jenny's coi is 4.8% for 10 generations and Flynn's is 4.2% for 10 generations. A test breeding on the puppies resulted in a coi of 5.84%. Red Royal Regal was the top contributer to the coi at 1.25% based on this information the effect of Red Royal Regal would be minimal. I would indeed love to have a dog with perfect conformation and no illnesses in its background. However such a dog doesn't exist (I really wish it did though).

It is also true that Highland Red Royal Regal has become in reds somewhat like the bottle neck that was caused by Wycliffe Harold and Eaton Affirmed in blacks. It is hard to find a red without him somewhere in their background. He would also be 4 generations from the puppies resulting from a Jenny and Flynn breeding.

Taking all these factors into account and considering that his first litter of pups would be around 12 by now I am very comfortable using Flynn as our stud. Particularly when you consider the wonderful genetic diversity and champions that half of his pedigree brings to the table. Genetic diversity is truly needed in reds lest we paint ourselves into a genetic corner. 

As well fyi the tests for DM are on order for Jenny and Flynn and we will be testing them for this as well once the tests arrive. 

As far as Joiner's Quality not being tested he is a European dog and has been discussed before we should not jump to any conclusions about that.

Again if you'd like to see the spread sheet I did on it please pm me with your email address and I'll be happy to send it on to you.

Thanks


----------

